# Ultimate Gaming matchup site?



## McTreble (Dec 2, 2009)

On the heels of my last post:

Hey folks, I live in central MD which is a dry spot for the game I want to play (4e). I've gone to about 10 different sites which advertise gaming connections, and none have been successful. 

Can anyone recommend the best site for finding players/ games?


----------



## Angry Halfling (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure what to tell ya here McTreble.  Just give it some more time or try for online games.  I do alot of online play and never have to wait more than a week to find a game that fits my schedule.  Have you looked on the RPGA site for events being held at hobby shops near you?

Hang in there bud.


----------



## McTreble (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks man. It's tough when you know how much fun the game is, want nothing more than to play it, but realize that the greater area either doesn't play at all, or refuses to play 4e.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 3, 2009)

There are a few stores within an hour of your location (not that close, but it's better than nothing). look at the RPGA site.


----------



## McTreble (Dec 4, 2009)

So I just went to a store near me and played in a LFR game, and it didn't sit well with me. The people were fine and all, but my gaming needs more of a sense of story and continuity. LFR's restraints are great for what they do, but I need something different. 

I'm still looking...


----------



## MarauderX (Dec 30, 2009)

I run a 4E game on Tuesday evenings, from about 7-11 PM, in Takoma Park, MD.  It's about an hour drive south of where you are.  

Send me an email if you are interested: MarauderX at Live dot com
Our game wiki: Correl: Return of Knowledge - home


----------

